# Digimon: Digidestined Hero?s: Main Rp Thread



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

*Digimon: Digidestined Hero’s*

It is 2008, and the digi world  and real world are finally at peace, until a dark cloud appeared over the digi world and a monasteries digimon named dragonmon started sending his evil shadow knights to destroy every digimon in the digi world so no human would ever be able to be a digidestined again and stand in evils way. To stop this new evil theart, the Celestial Digimon send all the remaning digimon in there world to the human and find their human partners to help them get stronger and defeat the shadow knights and dragonmon. 

The Shadow Knights
Leader: Dragonmon
Captain: Alphamon
Vice Captain: Lucemon
Warriors: Piedmon, Diaboromon, and Lilithmon​


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2008)

Running through the back Alleyways with her hood up and Dorumon at her feet, Eliza was chasing something, what it was she was not entirely sure what it was she knew it was a digimon. She had been around digimon for the past eight years ever since the digital world swallowed her brother, if these digimon knew a way back to the real world, then maybe her brother would return. 

The little dot on her digivice showing where she was, was right behind the other dot that showed the digimon she was chasing. Eliza found a random digimon ever now and then, but recently a great influx of digimon, evil and impartial had started to appear all over the city, almost as if the Digital world was throwing them out. If there was a problem in the digital world, she had to find out after 8 years of trying to get there, knowing everything about it was about all she could do.

A dead end the digimon she had been tracking had come to a halt, Eliza stopped as well as Dorumon to the side of her. Dorumon had been with Eliza from the day her brother got his egg and fell into the digital world. Her egg had hatched and eventually grew into Dorumon. As the light began to show exactly who it was she had been tracking, she noticed she was deep in an area she had no idea where she was. 

The light finally reaching inside the corner to which the digimon she was chasing was, revealed the digimon. A rocky little digimon, with a slightly sadistic face.

_"Eliza, its Gotsumon." Said Dorumon._

Eliza nodded, but before she could order her attack, the Gotsumon started to glow, and Eliza's digital watch started to go strange.

_"He's Digivolving!" said Dorumon.

_Eliza started to panic, if Gotsumon digivolved he would become champion level, and although Dorumon had been partners with Eliza for such along time, Dorumon had never had to face anything that would cause him to digivolve to his champion level and Eliza was unaware if he even had one.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

Just as soon as the Digimon was about to Digivolve, Vincent came to out to take its data, "Gabumon X, i found him" said Vincent, just then a canine looking version of Gabumon came out jumping from the sky and landed on the ground so hard the ground cracked a little, Vincent and Gabumon X walked passed the girl and he pulled out his Digivice, "stand back girl,_ Digi-Modify, Hyper Speed Acivate!_" Vincent yelled and Gabumon X charged at Gotsumon with top speed and slashed him with his claw knockin him out.


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2008)

Eliza watched as the new guy came out of nowhere and dare tell her to stand back.

"Just who do you think you are, I can take care of myself and I don't need a guy like you to jump in and sort things out for me!"

It seems like the increase in digimon also meant the increase in idiots with digimon. His partner was a Gabumon X, that was ironic as Dorumon was the digmon born with the X antibody. 

"Now if you dpn't mind, would you kindly fuck off, this Gotsumon is mine, I tracked him down and would have stopped him myself!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

Gabumon X turned around and made the most evil growl at the girl, like a dog ready to tear someone apart "YOU LITTLE BITCH!!!" Gabumon X Yelled then Vincent held his hand up keeping his cool, "you think i wanted to save you, you little stupied slut, i could care less if you were beat down by 5 guys, you can go to hell" Vincent said

He really did not understand why the Digi gods would give a crest and egg to a little hooker like this one, and her digimon looked like shit.

"Now like i said, back the fuck off, and go back to your pimp you whore" Vincent said in a cold voice while throwing a dollar bill at her feet . Just then the digimon got up and charged at them "Gabumon X, kill Gotsumon now" "yes sir" Gabumon X said


----------



## Serp (Oct 31, 2008)

Eliza was shocked, this guy came out of nowhere took her target, proceeded to insult her and then ordered death upon her digimon.

"My my, I can't allow that, no can I, killing like this is wrong" A voice called from up above. Standing upon the ledge of the other building was dark outline. The outline jumped and landed in front of the Gabumon X, A dark sword blocking its attack from the Gotsumon. 

Eliza looked at the teenage boy who just jumped down and was startled at what she saw. He was older yes, different very much so, but he still had that same flare.

"Fa..Faust!"

The older boy turned to look at the girl he had just jumped in to help, and was also startled, yes it was his younger sister, but their reunion would have to be cut short. Faust had something he had to take care of first and that was the guy insulting his sister and about to kill an innocent Gotsumon all things considered from his point of view.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 31, 2008)

Vincent did not seemed Fazed by this boy, he still kept he's cool not even getting worried a little "its about time you showed up" Vincent said, behind Faust, a young lady points a data shooter at his head, "now now, you really should'nt play with knifes little boy" the women said "Knock it off you Two" said an unknown voice two people came from the shadows, a man with a Guilmon and a women with a Salamon in her arms "Alex, Bella, what are you doing here?" Vincent asked "Stoping you, Vincent you cant keep doing this" Alex said, Bella ran over to the women behind Faust "please lower your weapon Brianna" Bella asked, Vincent sighed, finally getting a little upset, "look Alex you may want to play the good guy, but thats not my style, so move or i will make you move" Vincent threatened, but Guilmon appeared in front of Gabumon X ready to fight him and protect those two people, "back off Gabumon X" Guilmon said, Gabumon X started to growl and so did Guilmon, Alex and Vincent stared at each other ready to fight while Bella and Salamon stood back.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2008)

(I'm gonna give Kei a colored dialogue so the talking doesn't get confusing.)

Kei was in the University library working on a project when he saw a bright-white light in a corner, "What the hell is that?"

Kei was alone because most of the other students were in class.  Kei walked over towards the light and saw what looked like a bright orange cog, "What the hell is this thing?"

The cog turned around and yelled at Kei, "Oi, I'm not a thing, I'm Solarmon."

Kei looked closely at Solarmon, "Man you sure are weird, hey are you a Digimon?"

Solarmon nodded, "Yes I am a Digimon, how did you know about us?"

Kei scratched the back of his head, "Some of you stumbled upon my computer."

Solarmon nodded, "I see."

A few bookshelves fell over, "What was that?"

Kei walked over to the fallen bookshelves and Solarmon followed him, "I have a question, if you're name is Solarmon, then why aren't you burning me or anything?"

Solarmon cleared its throat, "I can lower my temperature at will.  So I choose to lower it around you."

Kei rubbed his chin, "I see."

The two walked over and saw what looked to be a rabbit.  Kei whispered to Solarmon, "Is that a Digimon too?"

Solarmon nodded, "That's Gazimon.  He's a rookie level Digimon."

"What's rookie level?"

Solarmon looked at Kei, "I'll explain things later, now we should take Gazimon down."

"Right."

Suddenly Kei's pocket began to glow really bright, "What the hell is happening?!"

Gazimon saw the light and Solarmon looked at Kei, "So you must be my partner then."

Kei pulled out a D-3 Digivice, "What is this?"

Solarmon looked at Gazimon, "That's a Digivice, I'm your partner Digimon it seems."

Gazimon started to rush towards Kei and Solarmon, "Shit."

Solarmon started to glow, "Shiny Tackle."

Solarmon charged Gazimon and it was knocked back.  Gazimon started growling but it started to turn into data and then a Digi-egg.

"What the hell was that and what's with this egg?"

Solarmon looked up at Kei, "I only used enough force to make him revert back to that form, we have to get out of here, there are probably other Digimon making it into this World."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 31, 2008)

James was sitting on the library table while his nanny Nina was getting her books, all of a sudden his digivice was going off, "james will you turn that thing off were in the library and get off the table" Nina said "sorry Nina, hey Nina i have to go to the bathroom, can i go?" James asked, Nina sighed "fine but you better not run off ok, were leaving in a few" "ok ok" James followed the map on the Digivice and he find a man with a Solormon, "oh wow cool, another Digimon, hey Patamon look another Digimon" James said he reached into his backpack to wake up his Digimon Patamon, "_Yawns_, James what is it?" Patamon asked coming out the backpack, _James points at the Digimon and the man_ "look there another Digimon and his partner" James said


----------

